# Where did the jonny c RS Development threads go?



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

OK, I know they got a bit out of hand, but they were very interesting to many of us. Did we really chuck the baby out with the dirty water? :x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

talk-torque said:


> OK, I know they got a bit out of hand, but they were very interesting to many of us. Did we really chuck the baby out with the dirty water? :x


Yeah it did get a bit out of hand but it'll be returning shortly


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Good News. Thanks.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I know they got a bit out of hand, but they were very interesting to many of us. Did we really chuck the baby out with the dirty water? :x
> ...


customs clearance i guess


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the company "X" sales/promotional ad....

:wink: (IMO)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Was kinda getting that way as there was two threads running simultaneously all with the same info. All got a bi out of hand when people dared to ask why certain things were being done

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> the company "X" sales/promotional ad.... :wink: (IMO)


It never gave me the urge to go out and spend a zillion quid with said company trying to nuke my motor,I thought it was just interesting to see how far people go with stuff like this, makes a change from idiots making threads like " top speed in reverse"

Oh wriggle my toes that was me...I hope nobody was influenced and crashed their car trying to report the results to the forum


----------

